# Pygmy goat with "allergies"



## Mistkissedmtn (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a pygmy doe we got at 9 months of age (she is now 2).  She has had lumps on her neck twice and little spots on her mouth, nose, around eyes, between toes, and udder.  She has been tested for CL (negative) and soremouth (negative) and anything else that the vet thought it looked like.  But all we got was a result of "non-specific inflammation."  None of the other goats she lives with has exhibited any symptoms and most have since been tested.  As it seems to be much worse during the warm and wet seasons, I am wondering if it might be allergies.  Has anyone had this sort of issue?  

She gets fed free choice fine-stemmed local grass hay (which we buy from several different local fields so I haven't been able to trace it to a specific hay field), a tiny amount of dairy goat chow daily, and free choice goat minerals, as well as pasture and the occasional tree limb for variety.  (Not to mention carrots, raisins, black oil sunflower seeds and other little tid-bits in tiny amounts).  She gets her shots once a year, including BoSe, is seasonally wormed with sheep drench ivomec (as suggested by our large animal vet) and is regularly checked for lice and treated when applicable (we do not believe in over dosing and creating resistant worms, etc.).  Is there anything I am missing?  The only other thing I can think of is that the person who bred her was intentionally breeding for very small pygmies, so she is much smaller than many other pygmies we have seen.  We do not intend to breed her, we just want to make sure she is healthy and happy for as long as possible.

Thanks for any insights you might have!


----------



## elevan (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a pygmy wether who has diagnosed allergies.  He has itchy skin and rubs the hair off those areas.  He also sneezes a lot.  We give him Benedryl liquid at the listed dose by weight.

Make sure that you have the vet run through all other possibilities first.


----------



## Mistkissedmtn (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.  She does not sneeze and rarely seems itchy (unless she needs to be treated for lice), but definitely something to watch for.  I am wondering if maybe it could be caused by buttercup.  I know that it can cause skin irritation, maybe she is just more sensitive than the others.


----------



## elevan (Jan 7, 2012)

It wouldn't hurt to try the Benadryl for a few days to a week to see if there is some improvement.  Especially if you've run through all the other possibilities with your vet on what it could be.  Did he take a skin scraping?


----------



## Mistkissedmtn (Jan 7, 2012)

I may try the Benadryl when it flares up again. Our vet didn't even suggest a skin scraping, so if it seems to get bad again, I'll definitely suggest that to her.

Thanks!


----------

